
In Defense of Inclusionism - arkades
https://www.gwern.net/In-Defense-Of-Inclusionism
======
greenyoda
Previous discussions:

2016:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13152255](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13152255)

2011:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8791791](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8791791)

~~~
arkades
Worth noting that the article was last updated in Mar 2019.

